# Red tide!!



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

heads up guys....if you heading to the treasure coast for some fishing the red tide epidemic is here....stay off the beaches until this clears out....don't trust government reports check out face book groups like Sabastian fishing club reports.....to get the truth....this is very important if you have any lung issues...…its nasty....


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

How much of this has to do with unchecked runoff of fertilizers from golf courses and million dollar lawns? A lot I bet. They have the same problems in California when they get lots of runoff with fertilizer. The algae blooms from feeding on all the nitrates etc, toxins build in fish, it works its way up the foodchain, and larger predators pay the price. I remember seeing that a sea lion ended up far inland in a canal because it basically lost sense of where it was due to the toxins it ingested. It's a shame things can't be brought more under control. I hope it doesn't kill off too much of your fishing.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

It has to be a factor.....we are getting hit with algae blooms from every direction.....RED TIDE is nasty, it seems to be migrating around the coast from the west to the east.....dead fish all over the VERO Beaches.....politicians all claiming they will do something....but don't hold your breath.....Make sure before booking a trip here you check out the situation.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

The only thing that's going to help is loss of tourism. Florida will already be hurting because of last year's hurricane in the keys and Michael this year. Add red tide coast to coast and people will be looking elsewhere by the truckload!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We lived in Venice FL. One time we had red tide for seven months. We had fish kills and no way you could go near the beach. Took a while for the fish to return along the beaches. Pretty nasty stuff. Glade we moved back to Md.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Red tide status reports.

*http://myfwc.com/redtidestatus*


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like it is starting to get better in the FL South West areas where we lived.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! it is not going away on either side, East or West Coast. I get a red tide report almost every day. Damn Shame!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

its clearing up here on the treasure coast...but will it blow back in...I don't know....we hope not....we have those damn east winds again all this coming week.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Things appear to be looking good for the east coast.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It is really hurting some of my fishing guide friends. They are catching fish in Tampa Bay with no problem. But the news of red tide has really hurt the guides. If your coming to FL. and you want to fish with a guide, call My friend Steve. ---------------Steve Betz
November 20 at 8:21 AM ·

Just got a text from my customer for tomorrow saying.
"My nephew lives in Pass a grill and said red tide is in Tampa Bay"
Yes folks it is around the very mouth of the bay.
But when you paint the picture with such a broad brush it is very uneducated to say the least.
Statements like this are killing the tourism industry.
Tampa Bay is huge. Over 400 sq miles huge! The Tampa Bay are consist of several city's and counties.
Please educate yourselves before you make uneducated statements!
The majority of Tampa Bay has been totally unaffected buy RT.


----------

